

Social Network Analysis Reveals Full Scale of Kremlin's Twitter Bot Campaign - fweespeech
http://globalvoicesonline.org/2015/04/02/analyzing-kremlin-twitter-bots/

======
Typherix
Who would have known that Russia would make such a huge first in social
network manipulation?

